# Who has had a non-Tesla vehicle from the Fremont (NUMMI) factory?



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

After noticing @ummgood post his 3 next to his Tacoma, (I also had an 06 Tacoma) which was also made at the NUMMI joint GM-Toyota facility, I was wondering if anyone else had a vehicle that was made there.
Pontiac vibe, Toyota matrix, Chevy prism, Toyota Corolla and Toyota Tacoma come to mind. Not sure what else.
Supposedly Tesla hired back many who used to work at the factory from before.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

Rich M said:


> After noticing @ummgood post his 3 next to his Tacoma, (I also had an 06 Tacoma) which was also made at the NUMMI joint GM-Toyota facility, I was wondering if anyone else had a vehicle that was made there.
> Pontiac vibe, Toyota matrix, Chevy prism, Toyota Corolla and Toyota Tacoma come to mind. Not sure what else.
> Supposedly Tesla hired back many who used to work at the factory from before.


I was excited when I realized last year that my Tacoma was made at NUMMI. Not all of them are you have to check the vin barcode on the door to see where it was made.


----------



## GregRF (Sep 25, 2017)

Yes, I have an '07 Tacoma built there as well (build date Dec '06). The car I pick up Friday will likely be April '18 so same factory and only 11 years and 4 months apart!


----------



## Opencar (Sep 13, 2017)

'93 Geo Prizm & 2003 Pontiac Vibe & now the '18 TM3!


----------



## evelectricity (Jul 31, 2017)

I had a 2001 Chevrolet Prizm built at NUMMI. It was a great car and I sold it to someone at work when it hit 180,000 miles. He put another 100,000 miles on the car.


----------

